# "My Little Blaze" Song



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thought I would post something not hunting related and "cute" for y'all. 

My son, now 13, would not be happy with me for posting this if he knew. Choice of three formats in order mp4, wmv, mpeg.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG!!! I LOVE IT, he is precious!!


----------

